# Genie 2 problems + review...



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

I switched to the G2 to accommodate moving my tv around the house due to a baby, I completely regret it. This is a half backed, old, stale, cheap, half-assed waste of time of a product. DTV should be embarrassed with this thing. 

Power came back on from the storm, main tv works fine, upstairs the box can't find the server, and when it does it plays 1 sec, freezes then plays then back to the can't find server screen. Ran self check on all units no problems detected. Not sure what to do at this point besides smashing the thing in the parking lot. 

I've had so many problems in a month of owning this thing. Screen saver pops up for no reason, remote is junk made of super slick plastic with oddly placed buttons, when switching back to source sometimes I get a gray screen, other times I get lines with robotic voice, the on and off buttons do the same function, not sure why you need two of them, disconnects all the time, had to unplug clients and head unit a few times, if you use fast forward X4, it literally will jump way too far ahead, it's not smooth nor linear, the jump back is worthless, no buffer when off, the recording function is awful, I can't figure out how to get the box to stop recording it's highly questionable 3 times every day on different channels, I can keep going. 

I should have just ran the cable wire and stuck with my old boxes. Now I'm screwed. After sleeping in 85 degree heat with no power for days, all I wanted was a shower and to watch tv in my bed, but nope, this stupid pos doesn't work. 

If you are thinking of upgrading to the G2, don't.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Frankly you have something wrong with your system in particular and if you have it randomly recording things you had to set it up to do that. So ask for some help and give some specifics and we can help. 

I’ve had mine a heck of a lot longer than you have had yours and it just doesn’t have any of these problems. 

The disconnecting is likely something with the physical install which could cause problems no matter what boxes you have. 

The ffwd is the same on all their boxes. 

And the remote, some love it some hate it. There are alternatives. I like it better than the old you just have to take a couple weeks to get used to it. Same with any remote change imho.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

also, "G2" is ambiguous name (used mostly by marketing) - there are two models of HS17-x00; which one is begin discussing here ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like also you never had a genie before as that remote has been used for a while


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Frankly you have something wrong with your system in particular and if you have it randomly recording things you had to set it up to do that. So ask for some help and give some specifics and we can help.
> 
> I've had mine a heck of a lot longer than you have had yours and it just doesn't have any of these problems.
> 
> ...


Stock in the company that manufactures those remotes? I tried the remotes (the one that came with the Genie and one I bought, I can't begin to tell you how the cost of that remote bothers me) for a whole football season...a whole season. Not a couple weeks. I wanted to like them...I didn't and I don't.

You're correct about the FFWD, but you didn't mention the backward skip...that deplorable 2 second backward skip.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’ve not had that skip back issue in the hs17. And it’s not even on all the genies. It’s a weird one


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I've not had that skip back issue in the hs17. And it's not even on all the genies. It's a weird one


I don't see it using the 44 as a server. Only when I watch something using the 44 as a DVR. The 24s (and the rest of the HRs, I think) act the same as the minis. And since you can't use the 17s as DVRs for playback (how goofy is that!) you don't see the 2 second skip back.

Rich


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Some more gems I discovered..

Pandora will crash the box over and over..

Someone thought having the menu button much larger than the guide button is a good idea, the guide button is so hard to hit while the menu button while you rarely use is center and big. So dumb. 

My wife now gets to hear the clicking of the buttons on the remote at night, not sure who thought up that great idea. Remotes should be silent!

On NFST GM channel, on the old remote you could cycle thru the audio with the color buttons, I don't know how to do it with the new box/remote since if you leave it on the GM channel too long the audio will no longer switch via the standard remote buttons. I tried all the remote buttons, nothing worked, I have to swap channels to get it working again. Often times the worthless apps will load. 

The search function is worthless, just worthless. 

There is a box on my recorded list, something demand, it tells me there is a problem and I should call CS, so I do, they have no idea what the error message is. It's still there. 

Box cycles on and off for no reason, happens about once a week. 

Box often gets the robotic voice, happens about once a week. 

Gray screen of death, happens a few times a week. Have to cycle thru sources. 

Speaking of sources, the old remote had a function that anyone would kids would love, on that remote you can slide the slider over one notch so your kid can't change the channel, they can only mess with the sound. 

No buffer when the box if off. 

I tried to filter the guide by sport, yea that didn't work. 

GM sound would stop working yesterday, but I don't think that is a box issue. 

I need my NFL and wireless boxes, I can't switch, so I'm stuck!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

No buffer when off - has been gone on the 44 since the beginning


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Some more gems I discovered..
> 
> Pandora will crash the box over and over..
> 
> ...


A couple weeks ago I found myself lusting after the 17. Thankfully that has stopped. Good posts!

Rich


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

They peaked at the HR44/HR54 without clients and without 4K. Anything beyond that, strictly from what I have learned online and my 1+ years with a client, is a downgrade in equipment. My curiosity in the HS17 completely stopped a while ago.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Folks that have been with D* a Long time Have always had a BOX with a Tuner - SO getting used to New Hardware for an older customer is always a challenge. D* has been Moving away from Hardware since the Hr34 was introduced -HECK the HS17 Doesn't connect direct to any TV.


SO Keep What you have for Now - Let the New Customers Have the HS17 and whatever comes Next - all Wireless Clients (no inside wire) install = less cost -No tuners in a Box = less Cost -anyone see a pattern? Possible cause -Cord cutting & pushing everything over the internet for a combined At&t Universe experience


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Some more gems I discovered..
> 
> Pandora will crash the box over and over..
> 
> ...


Let's see... it's all about perception and knowing what the differences are between this and the older genies...

Thank god the button for the menu is larger, that way you can tell by feel very easily if your finger is on the list or the guide so you only hit one button. I hate it when there are multiple buttons all the same size and it's impossible to tell which is which.. maybe try changing how you hold the remote.. I have never once hit the wrong button, and I do not have small fingers.

The clicking is stupid but it's easy for me to ignore. Maybe not everyone though. Sadly this is the kind of thing that happens when you use focus groups. They ask, do you want audio feedback when you hit a button so you know it should do something? They answer yes.. and we end up with a true "clicker" still not a big deal imho.

What the heck is NFST GM? And there is a way to change audio with the new remote. But it's the info banner. Hit info, then arrow over to audio video. They have the stats and evidently almost no one ever changed the audio format on the fly with the old remote. I don't understand why you do either, and what it is that you say is causing audio to stop working. Once we figure out what GM channel is maybe we can figure out the real issue.

Apps load when you press the right arrow while on full screen tv. Don't hit the right arrow unless you are in a menu, problem solved.

Search hasn't changed in years and is the same as it was on all boxes right now, other than having more ability in sports searches and such. So what exactly are you having a hard time with, works just fine for me and most everyone else at finding things. So please give us some examples and explanation of what makes it worthless as i haven't seen anyone complain about that like you are at this level in general.

The on demand thing is a folder that is supposed to automatically load any shows you start watching in a mobile device and might want to finish watching on the tv. You can hide that folder completely by...

Menu>settings>whole-home>external devices>recently watched and make recently watched hidden.

The voice being robotic, the cycling power on and off and grey screens beg two questions. What is the firmware on all the devices, and you could have defective hardware or just as likely a bad connection or something somewhere, as was mentioned before...

The remote switch, had never hear of using that switch for that reason. That's a new one. You know if you do not need rf, you can get old remotes and use them with this system. Just IR only.

No genie buffers while the box is off. If you want something there consistently, record it. That's the only fix for that.

That sports category and filter has been crap since day one. Literally. The HR20 DVR the day it came out had that same filter and it sucked. In fact the category sort has never worked right either. The genie does have a sports search and teams menu that is great if you understand how to use it and set it up,so you can easily see your teams and when they play next, and even set it to record all their games with ease. Your complaints about this are puzzling because you make it sound like this is only an issue on the genie 2. It's not. Not by any stretch. But the genies are the only ones with a sports section that fix this issue in some cases.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Folks that have been with D* a Long time Have always had a BOX with a Tuner - SO getting used to New Hardware for an older customer is always a challenge. D* has been Moving away from Hardware since the Hr34 was introduced -HECK the HS17 Doesn't connect direct to any TV.
> 
> SO Keep What you have for Now - Let the New Customers Have the HS17 and whatever comes Next - all Wireless Clients (no inside wire) install = less cost -No tuners in a Box = less Cost -anyone see a pattern? Possible cause -Cord cutting & pushing everything over the internet for a combined At&t Universe experience


Many people on here hate the idea of a giant pool of tuners (a genie system) even though it's far more efficient in many ways, simply because they are worried about it dying one day in five years.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> simply because they are worried about it dying one day in five years


nay, I do see the fears (we have long track of the problem) when new FW is downloaded and the DVR act unpredictably, make customers angry


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> nay, I do see the fears (we have long track of the problem) when new FW is downloaded and the DVR act unpredictably, make customers angry


Well back in the days when HR24s were state of the art the same thing could happen to a half dozen of them at once when they got new firmware.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see ? no difference from a customer's perspective - bad FW will bring down all your HR24 or HS17 and he will be doomed (!) without watching something on his TVs


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Many people on here hate the idea of a giant pool of tuners (a genie system) even though it's far more efficient in many ways, simply because they are worried about it dying one day in five years.


Misleading.

Many people here hate the idea of *one* giant pool of tuners as their only tuners, for that reason.

I would be all aboard on the HS17 train, if not for the client-only restriction.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> see ? no difference from a customer's perspective - bad FW will bring down all your HR24 or HS17 and he will be doomed (!) without watching something on his TVs


I think the concern people have is failure of the HS17 itself, or (more likely) failure of its hard drive. If you have more than one DVR you could record the same program twice if you wanted to be REALLY sure you got it.

I still firmly believe Directv will eventually allow more than one Genie 2 per account, particularly since they don't allow mixing with older receivers. It doesn't make sense that they'd simply abandon all customers who need more than 7 tuners.

I wouldn't look for this for at least a year though, currently they don't seem to be producing enough HS17s to even offer them to new customers, it is for upgrades only. It isn't clear if they're going to increase production of HS17s or the HS17 is sort of the HR34 of the Genie 2 line - lower production level to get the hardware bugs out, and a future model will have larger production runs.

There was a post a while back from an installer regarding some sort of tech bulletin that was issued about OTA, claiming that a new OTA module is in the works that will be supported on the HS27 and HS37. If that was legit, the replacement for the HS17 may be right around the corner, and like the HR44 will likely have more manufacturers to help them really ramp the production volume.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, lets waiting for the new HS27 in 2018... after that - for HS37 in 2019


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> I switched to the G2 to accommodate moving my tv around the house due to a baby, I completely regret it. This is a half backed, old, stale, cheap, half-assed waste of time of a product. DTV should be embarrassed with this thing.
> 
> Power came back on from the storm, main tv works fine, upstairs the box can't find the server, and when it does it plays 1 sec, freezes then plays then back to the can't find server screen. Ran self check on all units no problems detected. Not sure what to do at this point besides smashing the thing in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


I started a thread weeks ago about similar issues. I think I blame the clients more than the Genie 2. Look for my thread on asking if anyone else had these problems. I just had them out again and still am having issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hancox said:


> Misleading.
> 
> Many people here hate the idea of *one* giant pool of tuners as their only tuners, for that reason.
> 
> I would be all aboard on the HS17 train, if not for the client-only restriction.


That wouldn't be one pool of tuners then, which is my point. If you actually use by watching live tv or recording more than 7 tuners at one time I a house, I get the issue, if not, there is no issue unless you just do not like it. Which most her say. However for 99.9% of people they never need more than 7 tuners at one time ever. Or to be able to watch more than seven tvs at once.

It's the limited series you can set to record (100) that I find to be a much more limiting factor.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Folks that have been with D* a Long time Have always had a BOX with a Tuner - SO getting used to New Hardware for an older customer is always a challenge. D* has been Moving away from Hardware since the Hr34 was introduced -HECK the HS17 Doesn't connect direct to any TV.
> 
> SO Keep What you have for Now - Let the New Customers Have the HS17 and whatever comes Next - all Wireless Clients (no inside wire) install = less cost -No tuners in a Box = less Cost -anyone see a pattern? Possible cause -Cord cutting & pushing everything over the internet for a combined At&t Universe experience


Yup, let folks learn the hard way, I like that. That will cause more folks to come here for help, I like that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hancox said:


> Misleading.
> 
> Many people here hate the idea of *one* giant pool of tuners as their only tuners, for that reason.
> 
> I would be all aboard on the HS17 train, if not for the client-only restriction.


With all the problems I've had over the years I can't get past the "eggs in one basket thing", probably never will trust that single point of failure. I have a 44 that I really don't consider an upgrade. I'd rather stream.

Rich


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing all your eggs in one basket and they should do a server that outputs to 4k over HDMI. I think I will wait to see what they do with the next sever. However, what if AT&T decides to go all Internet streaming with the APP and the cloud DVR? That would be all your eggs in one basket by having it all connected to just the Gateway. The gateway could break and the Internet could go down.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I was thinking the same thing all your eggs in one basket and they should do a server that outputs to 4k over HDMI. I think I will wait to see what they do with the next sever. However, what if AT&T decides to go all Internet streaming with the APP and the cloud DVR? That would be all your eggs in one basket by having it all connected to just the Gateway. The gateway could break and the Internet could go down.


The world could end also. Until a good portion of there subscriber base can get solid internet. They are not going streaming only. I thought we killed this horse already


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

compnurd said:


> The world could end also. Until a good portion of there subscriber base can get solid internet. They are not going streaming only. I thought we killed this horse already


Was that before AT&T's CEO announced that new wireless platform?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CraigerM said:


> Was that before AT&T's CEO announced that new wireless platform?


Whatever you think he announced, keep in mind they are in the process of building and launching a new satellite for Directv, which would cost somewhere in the neighborhood of a half billion dollars. They wouldn't spend money like that if they weren't planning to keep operating their satellite fleet for many years to come.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I live in Maine where a large part of the area of the state has no high speed internet - as a matter of fact Verizon just announced dropping a bunch of customers and there are areas not serviced by AT&T cell service even though those area are populated. Satellite is really the only option for people in those no high speed internet areas. I'm sure there are many other areas in the US that are similar. Sat or no real TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I was thinking the same thing all your eggs in one basket and they should do a server that outputs to 4k over HDMI. I think I will wait to see what they do with the next sever. However, what if AT&T decides to go all Internet streaming with the APP and the cloud DVR? That would be all your eggs in one basket by having it all connected to just the Gateway. The gateway could break and the Internet could go down.


That's why I have so many streaming boxes, they don't seem to crap out.

Rich


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Let's see... it's all about perception and knowing what the differences are between this and the older genies...
> 
> Thank god the button for the menu is larger, that way you can tell by feel very easily if your finger is on the list or the guide so you only hit one button. I hate it when there are multiple buttons all the same size and it's impossible to tell which is which.. maybe try changing how you hold the remote.. I have never once hit the wrong button, and I do not have small fingers.
> 
> ...


Nfst gm = NFL Sunday ticket game mix

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

So far this HS17 is a downgrade, even from a hr44
the 30 skip functions sucks, it adds 2 seconds to every button push, i can tell if im watching something from the HS17 or from the HR44, big delay difference. The 44 is instant 30 skip, HS is horrbily slow on all skip or ff or rw functions. This can be on the 61k or a 51 client. 

Its night and day difference, i try to setup recordings on the 44 to avoid the lag, clients by the way are all pinned to the 17, nothing on the 44 at all


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jodean said:


> So far this HS17 is a downgrade, even from a hr44
> the 30 skip functions sucks, it adds 2 seconds to every button push, i can tell if im watching something from the HS17 or from the HR44, big delay difference. The 44 is instant 30 skip, HS is horrbily slow on all skip or ff or rw functions. This can be on the 61k or a 51 client.
> 
> Its night and day difference, i try to setup recordings on the 44 to avoid the lag, clients by the way are all pinned to the 17, nothing on the 44 at all


Am I interpreting what you wrote correctly ? You have an HS17, HR44 and HR24s all at your home ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Am I interpreting what you wrote correctly ? You have an HS17, HR44 and HR24s all at your home ?


Probably on the wrong site?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think he's posted before that he's an installer, and his signature indicates 3 HR44s. Perhaps employees aren't subject to the "HS17 only" rule similar to how they aren't subject to the "only one Genie" rule.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Interesting about more that one Genie - the fact that they run indicates it isn't a technical issue but a marketing decision - although there may be some things that don't really work


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And it’s not a 2 second delay for me. It’s the same as on any mini connected to any genie other than an HR34 which is actually slow. The difference is small and to most not something to even concern themselves with.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> And it's not a 2 second delay for me. It's the same as on any mini connected to any genie other than an HR34 which is actually slow. The difference is small and to most not something to even concern themselves with.


Yes, he's complaining about the switch from a local DVR to a client. It's very noticeable in that context.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Interesting about more that one Genie - the fact that they run indicates it isn't a technical issue but a marketing decision - although there may be some things that don't really work


Right, we know that.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hancox said:


> Yes, he's complaining about the switch from a local DVR to a client. It's very noticeable in that context.


Try switching from an HR21. It's all relative and it's not super slow like an old HR21 and some others... and my goddess, to have to wait a heart beat for it to skip 30 seconds.... you can still stack them too...


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

hancox said:


> Yes, he's complaining about the switch from a local DVR to a client. It's very noticeable in that context.


No really , read agian, 17 and 44 are on the same system, if i play a recording from my c61 from the 44 there is no delay and audio starts immediatly during 30skip, if i play a recording from the same c61 off the 17 there is a solid 2 second delay in picture and audio during a 30skip. Not that you guys have this setup and can even compare, but i can do it back and forth non stop with identical results each time, 17 is horrible slow. Now most of you pry use 30slip anyway, i never have since ive been using directv, always 30skip for me.

HUGE downgrade drives me insane.

And i dont have any 24s on the system right now, just the 17 and 44, 2 c61 and a c51

I do have customers with a hs17 AND a hr24, i got around that issue of client only, but thats my secret and its not that hard to figure out either.

The wireless equipment is on our golf cart demo and other displays


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Love that you boast about doing something shady for your customers that could easily come back to bite them if anyone else shows up to do work at their house.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Although I'm curious ....

Can the HS17 and an HR24 actually see one another's playlists' (via a client for the HS17 of course) on the MoCA network and WH stream their recorded shows to each other?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Love that you boast about doing something shady for your customers that could easily come back to bite them if anyone else shows up to do work at their house.


 LOL, not a problem. Doubt they would get directv out at their weekend campspot at some random address to check on this hr24. Good try though.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Although I'm curious ....
> 
> Can the HS17 and an HR24 actually see one another's playlists' (via a client for the HS17 of course) on the MoCA network and WH stream their recorded shows to each other?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Why wouldnt they see the playlists?? My 17 and 44 share playlists, thats how im instantly comparing the two. Same news eposides are recorded on both, just the 17 has the huge delay.

Not sure what you mean via a client, my clients are all activated on the 17 so yes always via a client form the 17

To make things seem backwards is that the instant view from the 44 must go throught the 17 then to the client, anyone want to elaborate why this way is faster?? LOL in reality it should be slower......


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodean said:


> *Why wouldnt they see the playlists?? *My 17 and 44 share playlists, thats how im instantly comparing the two. Same news eposides are recorded on both, just the 17 has the huge delay. ...


I don't why, that's why I asked the question.

I wanted to find out if there is a technical reason behind DIRECTV's policy of only allowing clients with the HS17 on the same account. And while you answered part of this question with the HR44 and the HS17. What I was really curious about is whether those you managed to get an HS17 and HR24 on the same account worked together with WH program sharing.



> ...Not sure what you mean via a client, my clients are all activated on the 17 so yes always via a client form the 17
> ......


What I meant was that for an HS17 and HR24 install, the programming on the -17 can only be viewed from a client of course. Whereas the HR24 is viewed from the box itself.

Your entire response here is based on the erroneous assumption that I was referring to your HS17, HR44 installation. But what I was actually questioning was the performance of HS17 with HR24 installs you helped others establish.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jodean said:


> LOL, not a problem. Doubt they would get directv out at their weekend campspot at some random address to check on this hr24. Good try though.


Not a try. Heck the account is liable to get caught in a an audit and they cancel the other receiver...


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Not a try. Heck the account is liable to get caught in a an audit and they cancel the other receiver...


totally legit to have a camper receiver, an audit wont do anything.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> I don't why, that's why I asked the question.
> 
> I wanted to find out if there is a technical reason behind DIRECTV's policy of only allowing clients with the HS17 on the same account. And while you answered part of this question with the HR44 and the HS17. What I was really curious about is whether those you managed to get an HS17 and HR24 on the same account worked together with WH program sharing.
> 
> ...


No technical reason other than sometimes the clients get unsynched to which server they are supposed to be on, had this happen with 2 hr44 , brothers in twinhomes wanted to share internet connection, then if they picked the wrong genie, it would say not authorized. I have not had that happen in this setup with the 17 and 44 yet.

THe second part, i guess i could do it just so you know, but really it would work the same as a h25 gets its program from a h24, mrv is active on all accounts with a genie with clients


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jodean said:


> totally legit to have a camper receiver, an audit wont do anything.


Show me one legitimate place that says you are allowed to have a hs17 and anything else on your system including an rv receiver.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Update: Prior to the software update my upstairs box would keep cutting out, it's impossible to watch, every 20 seconds the box stops and says connecting. So now I'm sitting in my bed with the flu with no way to watch tv and every morning the baby can't watch Mickey Mouse. 

I tried these with no success:
1. Unplugged box
2. Unplugged head unit
3. Moved head-unit
4. Hit red reset button

As this is going on, they updated the software, now on my functioning box, sometimes when you hit list it takes ten seconds for it come it up. Ten seconds! To scroll thru menu options is so slow and often times it's so delayed you'll miss the menu you want because it jumps. And for some odd reason the black bar when FF/RW is gigantic! Why is this bar taking up 20% of my screen?

So, I'm on the phone with them now, they are sending me a new upstairs box. 

My brother in law has that X1 box from Comcrap, and I hate Comcrap but that box is light years better than anything what D offers. 

Avoid this box, keep your stuff hardwired, don't make the same mistake I made, D is not up to the challenge of building out great hardware.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

saleen351 said:


> Avoid this box, keep your stuff hardwired, don't make the same mistake I made, D is not up to the challenge of building out great hardware.


why not swich a provider and get best DVR - H3 ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Update: Prior to the software update my upstairs box would keep cutting out, it's impossible to watch, every 20 seconds the box stops and says connecting. So now I'm sitting in my bed with the flu with no way to watch tv and every morning the baby can't watch Mickey Mouse.
> 
> I tried these with no success:
> 1. Unplugged box
> ...


Been asking that question for years...*Inky*, that snowball...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> why not swich a provider and get best DVR - H3 ?


Dish doesn't carry YES. How could they get the Yankee games (everybody's a Yankee fan, right?)?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Update: Prior to the software update my upstairs box would keep cutting out, it's impossible to watch, every 20 seconds the box stops and says connecting. So now I'm sitting in my bed with the flu with no way to watch tv and every morning the baby can't watch Mickey Mouse.
> 
> I tried these with no success:
> 1. Unplugged box
> ...


Why would anyone go wireless when they have wired available. Its been a long time since you started this thread so why not tell us if anything in your setup has changed and home network?

And what do you mean by moved? If you mean to a different location, did you also swap the ports on the splitter so the lnb is still getting its power from the hs17 assuming you do not have an outboard PI? Nothing will work right if you dont do that....

and have you thought of adding a second bridge for your other wireless. My guess is almost all your issues are do to it being wireless. I have one wireless client and it works just fine, but tis close and always has great signals.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> *Why would anyone go wireless when they have wired available.* Its been a long time since you started this thread so why not tell us if anything in your setup has changed and home network?
> 
> And what do you mean by moved? If you mean to a different location, did you also swap the ports on the splitter so the lnb is still getting its power from the hs17 assuming you do not have an outboard PI? Nothing will work right if you dont do that....
> 
> and have you thought of adding a second bridge for your other wireless. My guess is almost all your issues are do to it being wireless. I have one wireless client and it works just fine, but tis close and always has great signals.


I can use Ethernet wires anywhere in my home. I've left the two 4K sets and their peripherals on wireless since I had the Internet problems last year. I have had no issues at all. I didn't do that deliberately. I'm surprised by how well this is working.

Rich


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Why would anyone go wireless when they have wired available. Its been a long time since you started this thread so why not tell us if anything in your setup has changed and home network?
> 
> And what do you mean by moved? If you mean to a different location, did you also swap the ports on the splitter so the lnb is still getting its power from the hs17 assuming you do not have an outboard PI? Nothing will work right if you dont do that....
> 
> and have you thought of adding a second bridge for your other wireless. My guess is almost all your issues are do to it being wireless. I have one wireless client and it works just fine, but tis close and always has great signals.


Due to a growing family I had to move my tv to the one spot in the house that it's really difficult to get hard wired, it would require drilling thru concrete twice, thus this wireless system was the path of least resistance. The manual to the genie states something along the lines of not having it near a wall or router, thus I moved my genie thinking it might help, but it didn't. The genie is on the ground floor directly below the client which is 1 flight up. So call it 12 feet, and it still doesn't work. This problem has happened a few times before, powering down the genie usually fixed it, but this time nothing works.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Due to a growing family I had to move my tv to the one spot in the house that it's really difficult to get hard wired, it would require drilling thru concrete twice, thus this wireless system was the path of least resistance. The manual to the genie states something along the lines of not having it near a wall or router, thus I moved my genie thinking it might help, but it didn't. The genie is on the ground floor directly below the client which is 1 flight up. So call it 12 feet, and it still doesn't work. This problem has happened a few times before, powering down the genie usually fixed it, but this time nothing works.


If you have to go wireless you're gonna need to get the signal to that room. I had similar issues and now I use two routers, one on each floor. That's the expensive way. If all that is stopping you from going to hardwire is the holes you have to drill...well, that's easy and cheap. Buy a masonry drill bit in the appropriate size and length, that's inexpensive. Relatively. Cost me about ~ $600 to fix my wireless system.

Rich


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> If you have to go wireless you're gonna need to get the signal to that room. I had similar issues and now I use two routers, one on each floor. That's the expensive way. If all that is stopping you from going to hardwire is the holes you have to drill...well, that's easy and cheap. Buy a masonry drill bit in the appropriate size and length, that's inexpensive. Relatively. Cost me about ~ $600 to fix my wireless system.
> 
> Rich


To be specific, isn't one the actual router that also connects to the internet, and the other a WAP back-hauled by network cable to the router?

As that's the way mine is to extend WiFi throughout the house.

Though I am intrigued by the new WiFi mesh networks for the home via plugin modules placed in various rooms over the house. Like a small residential version of the large commercial mesh systems used in shopping malls and other public places.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

saleen351 said:


> Due to a growing family I had to move my tv to the one spot in the house that it's really difficult to get hard wired, it would require drilling thru concrete twice, thus this wireless system was the path of least resistance. The manual to the genie states something along the lines of not having it near a wall or router, thus I moved my genie thinking it might help, but it didn't. The genie is on the ground floor directly below the client which is 1 flight up. So call it 12 feet, and it still doesn't work. This problem has happened a few times before, powering down the genie usually fixed it, but this time nothing works.


Hope your feeling better since your trouble started even if you can't get to work - too bad i'm not likely close to help


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> To be specific, isn't one the actual router that also connects to the internet, and the other a WAP back-hauled by network cable to the router?
> 
> As that's the way mine is to extend WiFi throughout the house.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I use one for the main router and the other is an access point. Not sure what "_and the other a WAP back-hauled by network cable to the router_" means. Had to learn how to do what I did with the routers from YouTube videos. More tech stuff that I had no idea how to use.

Oh yeah, the mesh networks. Right after spending all that money on the two Netgear routers I find the mesh devices. I don't have any idea if they work better than what I have, I'm hoping I never have to go thru that learning curve again.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Hope your feeling better since your trouble started even if you can't get to work - *too bad i'm not likely close to help*


It would be nice to be able to lay hands and eyes on the stuff we try to help with.

Rich


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Update. New box showed up yesterday, hooked it, go thru the setup steps, easy stuff, then it comes to the screen where it says pick which room to replace, I chose the correct room and boom, dead end, it won't let me do anything without calling DTV. So I call, 1st guy after 45 minutes could not figure it out and made it worse, he either hung up or we got disconnected. So I call back, new guy says I need a tech to come to my house, I"m like nope, transfer me to an American. I get an American, after 1.15 hours, he could not get the new box to activate. He then tells me to sign up for a service plan at 8 bucks a month and they will send a tech! I reinstalled the old box, and it now it has been working fine for 1 day, lets see how long that lasts. 

There is no problem in my house, there is nothing a tech can do here, that I can't do, yet they don't want to fix the problem and then want to charge me for it! The proof is clear, they can't even get the new box to activate in their system.

On a side note, I demanded they send me the old universal remotes, they work 1000000% better than those new ones. Not only is the buttons logical, the boxes are far more responsive, it's night and day. 

And I'm sure someone will ask, the box upstairs has full signal. 

Don't get the Genie 2. Ever.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Update. New box showed up yesterday, hooked it, go thru the setup steps, easy stuff, then it comes to the screen where it says pick which room to replace, I chose the correct room and boom, dead end, it won't let me do anything without calling DTV. So I call, 1st guy after 45 minutes could not figure it out and made it worse, he either hung up or we got disconnected. So I call back, new guy says I need a tech to come to my house, I"m like nope, transfer me to an American. I get an American, after 1.15 hours, he could not get the new box to activate. He then tells me to sign up for a service plan at 8 bucks a month and they will send a tech! I reinstalled the old box, and it now it has been working fine for 1 day, lets see how long that lasts.
> 
> There is no problem in my house, there is nothing a tech can do here, that I can't do, yet they don't want to fix the problem and then want to charge me for it! The proof is clear, they can't even get the new box to activate in their system.
> 
> ...


They or you probably never activated the new box. The genie 2 does client tracking so the box needs activated before you can replace it And the old remotes are slowly dying away. They are not going to send you any


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> .... Not sure what "_and the other a WAP back-hauled by network cable to the router_" means. ...
> Rich


Oh, I meant that the WAP in some way has to connect by ethernet to an LAN port on the main router.

Just like my WAP connects by ethernet to a DECA and runs by MoCA over the DIRECTV coax network to the CCK and there on to a main router LAN port.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Update. New box showed up yesterday, hooked it, go thru the setup steps, easy stuff, then it comes to the screen where it says pick which room to replace, I chose the correct room and boom, dead end, it won't let me do anything without calling DTV. So I call, 1st guy after 45 minutes could not figure it out and made it worse, he either hung up or we got disconnected. So I call back, new guy says I need a tech to come to my house, *(1)* *I"m like nope, transfer me to an American.* I get an American, after 1.15 hours, he could not get the new box to activate. He then tells me to sign up for a service plan at 8 bucks a month and they will send a tech! I reinstalled the old box, and it now it has been working fine for 1 day, lets see how long that lasts.
> 
> *(2) There is no problem in my house, there is nothing a tech can do here, that I can't do, yet they don't want to fix the problem and then want to charge me for it! The proof is clear, they can't even get the new box to activate in their system.*
> 
> ...


*(1)*If everyone did that perhaps we wouldn't have offshore phone centers. I've been doing that and I've never had a problem getting someone I could clearly understand. I thought I'd offend people but they don't act as if they're offended.

*(2)* I don't know if this still works, but I used to keep calling with the same issue if it didn't get fixed. After 3 or 4 calls I'd get routed to Case Management and they would get the issue corrected. You might try that.

*(3)* *Inky?* Another one. 
I have to disagree, I think the peanuts are much more responsive.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh, I meant that the WAP in some way has to connect by ethernet to an LAN port on the main router.
> 
> Just like my WAP connects by ethernet to a DECA and runs by MoCA over the DIRECTV coax network to the CCK and there on to a main router LAN port.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


You know a lot more than I do about this. I sorta understand. So much to process...

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

saleen351 said:


> Update. New box showed up yesterday, hooked it, go thru the setup steps, easy stuff, then it comes to the screen where it says pick which room to replace, I chose the correct room and boom, dead end, it won't let me do anything without calling DTV. So I call, 1st guy after 45 minutes could not figure it out and made it worse, he either hung up or we got disconnected. So I call back, new guy says I need a tech to come to my house, I"m like nope, transfer me to an American. I get an American, after 1.15 hours, he could not get the new box to activate. He then tells me to sign up for a service plan at 8 bucks a month and they will send a tech! I reinstalled the old box, and it now it has been working fine for 1 day, lets see how long that lasts.
> 
> There is no problem in my house, there is nothing a tech can do here, that I can't do, yet they don't want to fix the problem and then want to charge me for it! The proof is clear, they can't even get the new box to activate in their system.
> 
> ...


Instead of calling Direct TV to activate the box - CALL SOLID SIGNAL First they can do every thing within your account same a D* and they Speak American First time and every time


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> *(1)*If everyone did that perhaps we wouldn't have offshore phone centers. I've been doing that and I've never had a problem getting someone I could clearly understand. I thought I'd offend people but they don't act as if they're offended.
> 
> *(2)* I don't know if this still works, but I used to keep calling with the same issue if it didn't get fixed. After 3 or 4 calls I'd get routed to Case Management and they would get the issue corrected. You might try that.
> 
> ...


There is something wrong with his system... the newer remotes are 1000 times more responsive than the old style ones. The button layouts, well that just a matter of getting used to it I think.. but either way, I've never had a unit not respond quickly to a rc7- remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> There is something wrong with his system... the newer remotes are 1000 times more responsive than the old style ones. The button layouts, well that just a matter of getting used to it I think.. but either way, I've never had a unit not respond quickly to a rc7- remote.


Yup, responsiveness was one of the few things I found to like about that remote.

Rich


----------



## manders500 (Jan 31, 2018)

I am reading this and all of this guys, saleen351, issues with the Genie 2 sound like my issues with my HR22-100, HR24-200 and HR34-700. The HR34 actually is OK but the HR24-200 and HR22 have terrible lag when pulling up the guide, changing channels or pulling up the menu. I also have jitter issues on some channels on the HR22. DTV is here installing my Genie 2 now so I will see. My neighbor has the Genie 2 and told me that he has no issues at all. I do feel that the customer service has gone down since ATT bought it and I will try calling Solid signal like WestDC suggested. I just wanted to add my 2 cents.


----------



## manders500 (Jan 31, 2018)

I got my new Genie 2 with 3 4K minis and it is way faster than the old setup. The new interface is far superior as well but the mobile app still sucks and cannot connect to the server.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

manders500 said:


> I got my new Genie 2 with 3 4K minis and it is way faster than the old setup. The new interface is far superior as well but the mobile app still sucks and cannot connect to the server.


Welcome to the site! 
I hope you enjoy your "new" service -Good Viewing


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Update:

About 4-5 times a day, when FF or RR it will skip all the way to the end or beginning. It's so annoying. Did it during the super bowl twice. I can't figure out why. The older remotes are such an upgrade, so glad I went back. 

Besides that an the gigantic black bars, everything is ok at this point, sometimes when you turn on the tv/box it takes 30 seconds or longer for it to actually go to live tv. I do hate the new layout in the DVR list, it provides no upgrade vs the old system. 

I'm now in the very early stages of looking at streaming services, it appears to me the days of hardware are over, it makes no sense to use/pay for really awful hardware/software when my $50 apple tv is light years better. I honestly believe hardware is the only way for DTV to keep folks in a contract. If you work in this field as an installer etc, I would be worried, the writing is on the wall.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now you could split your rants between two other threads "New GUI" and other one dedicated a way with ATT/DTV going into OTT or OTT+SAT or ...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Update:
> 
> About 4-5 times a day, when FF or RR it will skip all the way to the end or beginning. It's so annoying. Did it during the super bowl twice. I can't figure out why. The older remotes are such an upgrade, so glad I went back.
> 
> ...


You aren't holding down the ffwd or rwd keys are you?

Assuming not, there is something else going on in your system, either a defective remote or something, because no one has been having these issues with the rc7 remotes...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and cold reboot will clear memory leak too


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Update:
> 
> About 4-5 times a day, when FF or RR it will skip all the way to the end or beginning. It's so annoying. Did it during the super bowl twice. I can't figure out why. The older remotes are such an upgrade, so glad I went back.
> 
> ...


How did you get an ATV at that price? Buy it years ago?

Rich


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

I honestly don't remember what I paid for it, it's a couple years old, they were giving them away around Christmas, I think it was $49. The new ones cost more, but they are far cheaper in the long run than paying the fees on these DTV boxes made from used VCR parts.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> You aren't holding down the ffwd or rwd keys are you?
> 
> Assuming not, there is something else going on in your system, either a defective remote or something, because no one has been having these issues with the rc7 remotes...


Nope, I don't hold them down.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> I honestly don't remember what I paid for it, it's a couple years old, they were giving them away around Christmas, I think it was $49. The new ones cost more, but they are far cheaper in the long run than paying the fees on these DTV boxes made from used VCR parts.


I bought an ATV4 (fourth generation, 1080p) a couple years ago during Black Friday sales. Cost me ~ $150, got $50 off on sale. The 3 ATV5s (fifth generation, 4K) boxes I recently bought cost $179 each. Yeah, they're expensive now. And the 4K ATVs are a PITA to setup on a Samsung TV. But, as you said, once you have them, no more fees that go on and on...forever. And very few problems, certainly no nation wide problems.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Nope, I don't hold them down.


I don't either and it still happens from time to time. It's the software.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You aren't holding down the ffwd or rwd keys are you?
> 
> Assuming not, there is something else going on in your system, *either a defective remote or something*, because no one has been having these issues with the rc7 remotes...


Defective programmers, perhaps? This has been going on for years. One update fixes it for a bit, then the next update comes down and it starts trying to delete half finished programs again.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I don't either and it still happens from time to time. It's the software.
> 
> Rich


With an rc7x remote in RF? Never had it happen once. Rc6? Oh heck yeah...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> With an rc7x remote in RF? Never had it happen once. Rc6? Oh heck yeah...


Think it's the remotes that cause the deletion question? Never considered that.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> I bought an ATV4 (fourth generation, 1080p) a couple years ago during Black Friday sales. Cost me ~ $150, got $50 off on sale. The 3 ATV5s (fifth generation, 4K) boxes I recently bought cost $179 each. Yeah, they're expensive now. And the 4K ATVs are a PITA to setup on a Samsung TV. But, as you said, once you have them, no more fees that go on and on...forever. And very few problems, certainly no nation wide problems.
> 
> Rich


If you want more, there's a special on right now where you can subscribe to Directv Now for $35/month for four months, and get a free 4K Apple TV. Even if you don't ever use the service, that's a nice discount on the ATV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If you want more, there's a special on right now where you can subscribe to Directv Now for $35/month for four months, and get a free 4K Apple TV. Even if you don't ever use the service, that's a nice discount on the ATV.


Yeah, after we buy them this happens. I saw that this morning. My luck...

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If you want more, there's a special on right now where you can subscribe to Directv Now for $35/month for four months, and get a free 4K Apple TV. Even if you don't ever use the service, that's a nice discount on the ATV.


Only 3 months right now


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Think it's the remotes that cause the deletion question? Never considered that.
> 
> Rich


Deletion question?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the thread lost its meaning !


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

P Smith said:


> the thread lost its meaning !


Around here? No, that _NEVER_ happens. I think the rate of ADD in this place is about 200 times the norm, which is why thread hijacking is so astronomical. You can start another thread about the topic, but the same thing will happen.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thread hijacking on this site? I'm shocked!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Deletion question?


The dialog box that comes up and asks if you want to delete the program when the HRs skip to the end contains the 'deletion question', have you never had that happen?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Thread hijacking on this site? I'm shocked!


Appalling!

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Appalling!
> 
> Rich


That is one thing I like about this site. The other site is a bunch of tight a##3s and believe you should only post technical stuff. No conversations or drifting from the thread.
Once a thread has been answered, who cares if it drifts off topic ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> That is one thing I like about this site. The other site is a bunch of tight a##3s and believe you should only post technical stuff. No conversations or drifting from the thread.
> Once a thread has been answered, who cares if it drifts off topic ?


Agreed.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> The dialog box that comes up and asks if you want to delete the program when the HRs skip to the end contains the 'deletion question', have you never had that happen?
> 
> Rich


Awh.. I use that almost exclusively, and no, I don't believe that is in any way tied to the remote. I believe That's tied to the DVR firmware and it not dealing with it hitting the end of the recording right, imho.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Awh.. I use that almost exclusively, and no, I don't believe that is in any way tied to the remote. I believe That's tied to the DVR firmware and it not dealing with it hitting the end of the recording right, imho.


Thanx.

Rich


----------



## DeKoquonut (May 22, 2007)

HATE the Unlock for 4 hours process!

It's 13 key presses to get to where you enter the code, then another to exit the menu system. 18 total key punches so you can remove time or rating restrictions and watch a program. 

Menu
Left
Left
Down
Down
(don't go too fast, the menu is thinking and will not buffer these)
Down
Down
Down
Enter
Right
Enter
Down
Enter
Now enter your 4 digit code
Hit Exit to see your show


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Update. Power went out last night, now bedroom box won't work again, tried everything. Also the living room remote barely works anymore, you have to press the buttons twice often time. Remember in the old days the boxes were so bad when you tried to type in a channel number and you could not do it because of the delay, that's what is happening now. 

Going to sign up for a few trials and see if i will dump DTV altogether. I really only need 20 channels, NFL Redzone and shipping a sling box to my parents house for Jets games since I'm dumping NFLST.

Once again, avoid these boxes, it's like upgrading to a VCR. 2018 is the year us non millennials cut the cord and with Apple handling the hardware I have zero worries, no contracts and many choices in providers. 

DTV bet their future on the NFL, it was a very unwise bet.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Another update. Boxes lose connection on avg 5 times a day. Sometimes when you hit pause, the screen saver kicks on but it's playing and you can hear the audio. Sometimes it will un-pause itself after only a few minutes. Many times when you hit list, it locks itself but continues to play in the little window, you just have to wait it out for 5 minute and then the box crashes and restarts. Many times when you try and do sometime it gives up and restarts on its own. The DVR list will suddenly erase shows but they they come back once you restart the box. The box is slow! So slow! 

I'm waiting for either an apple tv sale or my contract expiring, which ever comes first.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

saleen351 said:


> Another update. Boxes lose connection on avg 5 times a day. Sometimes when you hit pause, the screen saver kicks on but it's playing and you can hear the audio. Sometimes it will un-pause itself after only a few minutes. Many times when you hit list, it locks itself but continues to play in the little window, you just have to wait it out for 5 minute and then the box crashes and restarts. Many times when you try and do sometime it gives up and restarts on its own. The DVR list will suddenly erase shows but they they come back once you restart the box. The box is slow! So slow!
> 
> I'm waiting for either an apple tv sale or my contract expiring, which ever comes first.


Your system has some severe problems for sure. I think it needs a tech to come replace all of those clients and the G2 as you call it. This is just ridiculous. No way I would put up with that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Another update. Boxes lose connection on avg 5 times a day. Sometimes when you hit pause, the screen saver kicks on but it's playing and you can hear the audio. Sometimes it will un-pause itself after only a few minutes. Many times when you hit list, it locks itself but continues to play in the little window, you just have to wait it out for 5 minute and then the box crashes and restarts. Many times when you try and do sometime it gives up and restarts on its own. The DVR list will suddenly erase shows but they they come back once you restart the box. The box is slow! So slow!
> 
> I'm waiting for either an apple tv sale or my contract expiring, which ever comes first.


If you're serious about an Apple TV, there are two versions a 32GB and a 64GB. Normal folk do not need the 64GB box. You might find a sale around Black Friday. 
*
Jimmie *is right, you should get a guy out from D*. We had to put up with similar nonsense in 2006-7 with the advent of the HRs but what you are going thru is not worth the money you're paying for it. In fact, if you are not getting any reductions in your bill I'd think you should look at getting something for all the trouble you've had. I get my bill reduced rather dramatically each year.

Rich


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

This is what my night typically looks like... It will play like this for 5 minutes, then either fix itself or crash, which sucks when watching live tv...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There is something wrong with your system. I’d guess the wiring or hardware. Either way you need a proper service call. I can’t believe you are putting up with that... that is NOT normal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the thread name become misleading … no "review" is here as such


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

I bit the bullet and upgraded to the HS17 with 4k and regular client last week. It was obvious my HR24 was on its death bed. Really really nervous though after reading all the terrible reviews and complaints on the interwebz about the HS17. Not to mention the new GUI. I was even expecting the installer to no-show based on the complaints about service post-ATT!

I thought long and hard about going with an HR54, but since a 4k client is required either way I decided to roll with the latest technology.

Guess what - my fears appear to have been completely unfounded. Tech arrived on time. Installation went flawlessly except having to wait a bit for the 4k channels to activate (about an hour). The clients are super fast, at least in comparison to the deathbed HR24. 4k looks fabulous. No issues so far with video and audio dropouts. Even the new GUI is nowhere as bad as people have made it out to be. Still early but so far so good.

Now is likely the right time to upgrade after the initial bugs and issues have been worked out. 

Both clients are wired by the way - avoiding wireless may be one reason my experience has been positive.


----------



## horace clark (Nov 22, 2007)

Good to hear. Are both clients c61k? I’m about to upgrade from HR44/HR24 to HS17/C61K/C61K.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

horace clark said:


> Good to hear. Are both clients c61k? I'm about to upgrade from HR44/HR24 to HS17/C61K/C61K.


Nah ... don't think so ...

Right at the beginning the poster said the install was a "4K and a regular client" ...

Still good to hear the installation went well and the experience good so far.

Though it is still early .... 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

horace clark said:


> Good to hear. Are both clients c61k? I'm about to upgrade from HR44/HR24 to HS17/C61K/C61K.


I have a HS17-500, two C61K's, two C41W's and a C61W and not seeing the issues of dropping connections, video showing in a small window or slow box. The only thing that I normally run into is the mobile DVR stuff when it needs to remotely connect to the HS17, and that's been better lately also.


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

horace clark said:


> Good to hear. Are both clients c61k? I'm about to upgrade from HR44/HR24 to HS17/C61K/C61K.


No, one is the non 4k client. I think c41?


----------

